# Fishin' Chix April 24th-26th Fishing and Fun Times weekend tournament



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

The fishing festivities begin with a *Captain's Meeting* aka LuLu's Beach Ball at 6pm on Thursday, April 24th. All anglers - wear your pink rubber boots and your evening gowns for a wild and crazy fishing fiesta. Each captain/boat owner is also invited to attend. This will be a big fundraiser night benefiting Covenant Hospice and Baldwin County public schools ... with delicious food, live music, and raffles. If you are not going to fish you can still purchase a ticket and come to the party and rock out with the Fishin' Chix!!!!!!

On Friday afternoon, April 25 th , at 4:30 pm the anglers are invited to a reception with wine and cheese at the world renowned *McCollough Institute for Appearance and Health *located in Craft Farms, Gulf Shores. Enjoy a tour and a sampling of their unparalleled products and services and get your mind and body ready for the big day of fishing on Saturday.

Saturday April 26th is the BIG DAY of fishing. Catch your BIGGEST fish ever and win great prizes! We will have 7 species of fish to catch with a prize package for each species as followed...

1st place...$1000.00 prize package...boat owner/capt $200.00 cash bounty

2nd place...$750.00 prize package...boat owner/capt $150.00 cash bounty

3rdplace...$500.00 prize package...boat owner/capt $50.00 cash bounty

Fishin Chix Grand Champion...Woman's ultimate fishing adventure in Cebaco Bay for Sailfish and Marlin http://www.cebacobay.com/index.php

Boat Grand Champion...trip for two to Panama for Peacock Bass fishing

If you sign up by April 18th you will be in for a drawing valued at $1100.00 both you and your man can share this :heart!!!!!

So ladies...sign up your boat or get your favorite man in your life to sign up his boat loaded it up with all your girlfriends for the BIG weekend of fishing and fun and win great prizes and cash bounties! This will be a great way for the two of you to do alittle bonding if you know what i mean.

Guys...sign your ladies up. This is a good excuse to get them to go fishing and you can win some cash bounties!!!!

go to http://www.fishinchix.com/tournament.htmlfor sign up and updates.

tight lines!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the wife plans on us doing it.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Wes,

Am I allowed to fish this year since my wife use to run the Mccollough Institute?


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

David

Your wife can always fish with the Fishin Chix! You on the other hand being a ROBUST MALE :bowdown cannot...sorry it is for ladies only! You can run the boat though! oke

All kidding to the side David we would love to have your wife and you be part of this great tournament!

tight lines!


----------



## fashionfish (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is a little bit more infoabout the *HUGE* bash that will be at LuLu's on Thursday night of our Captians Party.

http://www.lulusathomeport.com/misc/beachball.php

Also check out the Fishin' Chix new website:

www.FISHINCHIX.com


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I had the pleasure of taking ladies in all the tournaments last year. This year is sure to be just as fun. These ladies have a blast.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

ALREADY have 70 angling women signed up and we have not even had the captains meeting!!!

OK...i talked with Johnny Fisher of Lulu's and he said anybody who wanted to come out to the party tomorrow night is welcomed...no charge but bring plenty of cash for your drinks:letsdrink!!!

captains meeting starts at 6pm and mustang sally plays at 8pm.

ANY boat owners who know how to fish alabama waters and would love to fish a couple of fishin chix please call me at 850-982-7858...there could be some great cash bounty money in it for you.

tight lines!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!! :letsdrink What a party last night...over 200 anglers, guests, friends and sponsers!

Food at Lulu's was outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown

Mustang Sally was cranking up those Fishin' Chix!:letsparty

With the Mullet toss and Ken Stabler King and Cobia tournament the same weekend we thought the Fishin Chix Pink Rubber Boot Fishing Rodeo would not do well...:reallycrying...well...here is the total sign up...81 anglers on 12 guided boats and 11 private boats...last year we had 82 anglers 16 private boats and 14 guided boats...I would say not to bad. :clap I think we would have had more but we will plan better not to be on Mullet Toss weekend. Capt Dennis' wife was pretty disappointed cause she was working the Mullet Toss.

Today all the ladies went to the beauty center at McCullough Institute so they can be prettied up for tomorrows tournament.:takephoto

Scales open at 11am at Lulu's so come on out and enjoy some ice cold beer and see what the ladies drag in!!!!:letsdrink:letsparty


----------

